# Alexandra Road Housing/Rowley Way



## Reno (Dec 16, 2005)

*Alexandra Road Housing/Rowley Way NW8*

Does anybody live or know someone who lives on the Alexandra Road Estate in Rowley Way, Kilburn ? 

http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings/Alexandra_Road_Housing.html

I had friends who were council tenants there in the 80's and I always loved the building. The pictures on the site above don't quite do it justice. Walking around in there feels like being in a 70's Sci-Fi film like Rollerball or Logan's Run. 

I'm now considering buying a flat on the estate, but I'd like to talk to someone who knows the place well. I've heard various things, from the place having a community spirit that is rare in council estates to it being overrun with teenage gangs. From visiting there in the 80's I tend towards the former, but maybe it has changed.

I'd also like to know if any major repair work has recently been undertaken or is planned in the near future.


----------



## zenie (Dec 16, 2005)

I dont know it myself but it's been in a shit load of tv programmes if my memory serves me right.

There's quite a few estates around like that though if that's your thing.

There's definitley some up by Southbank though the name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I dont know it myself but it's been in a shit load of tv programmes if my memory serves me right.
> 
> There's quite a few estates around like that though if that's your thing.
> 
> There's definitley some up by Southbank though the name escapes me at the moment.



I know London well and believe me, there aren't many estates like it. The smaller Brunswick Centre in Bloomsbury comes closest, but I can't afford to buy there or on the Southbank.


----------



## zenie (Dec 16, 2005)

Is the Brunswick Centre the one that used to be an artists co-op or something along those lines?

What kind of mortgage are you getting? Concrete over steel construction is a bit of a fucker to lend on.


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Is the Brunswick Centre the one that used to be an artists co-op or something along those lines?
> 
> What kind of mortgage are you getting? Concrete over steel construction is a bit of a fucker to lend on.



The Brunswick Centre is the one that has the Renoir Cinema in it. It's next to Russel Square tube station.

I'm just looking around for a mortgage lender. Already got turned down by two


----------



## zenie (Dec 16, 2005)

Reno said:
			
		

> I'm just looking around for a mortgage lender. *Already got turned down by two *



Because of the construction? 

I'm just finishing work but I'll have a look at our database on monday and see if I can find a lender who lends on concrete over steel. They are definitley out there but they wont be high street,


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Because of the construction?
> 
> I'm just finishing work but I'll have a look at our database on monday and see if I can find a lender who lends on concrete over steel. They are definitley out there but they wont be high street,



Yes, because it's concrete. Considering the building is grade II listed it's not like it's going to be pulled down any time soon. Of course I'll have to find out if the construction is solid, but apparently they've done some work on it recently.

Would be really appreciated let me know if you find a lender. Will talk to a local mortgage adviser as well.


----------



## Harold Shand (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, it's a wonderful estate, much better than the Brunswick Estate which is all location. The Logan's Run description is spot on.

The other best council estates in my view are (sadly reflected in price)

Golden Lane Estate, Finsbury ("Mondrian in stone")
Millbank Estate, Westminster (first LCC block with own toilets)
Boundary Estate, Shoreditch (first LCC block of all)
Page Street, Westminster (by Lutyens, of all people)

Also one in Roehampton is supposed to very interesting in a modernist way.

I don't like the Trellick Tower at all.


----------



## Reno (Apr 5, 2006)

(editor: post removed by request)


----------



## Leica (Apr 5, 2006)

You're back!   
Congratulations on your new home. It sounds lovely... just the kind of thing that I would go for, I like concrete Le Corbusier/Bauhaus modernist type architecture. Where is it facing (e.g. north, south etc)?


----------



## Reno (Apr 5, 2006)

It's facing south and it's bright and airy all day.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations!

You just bought yourself a little slice of British architectural history. It's one that always caught my imagination


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 5, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> the next challenge will be to convince the cockroaches to move out.



Don't know if this works but someone told me this once.
Supposedly if you bake a dead cockroach in the oven then crumble it up and mix with water in a plant sprayer and spray it around the home they stay away 
Probably a load of bollocks but if you try it, let us know if it works or not.


----------



## zenie (Apr 5, 2006)

Well done!!!

We want pics 

Dare we ask how much you paid


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2006)

i've walked around there, i like the builldings, as has been said, similar to the brunswick centre...


----------



## rennie (Apr 5, 2006)

I've been to that estate many many years ago... congrats btwn!


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, a thread right up my street - or pedestrianised walkway, as is the case. I went up to this estate last year after seeing photos in the book "England - Postwar listed architecture" and it is an absolutley unique and wonderful piece of architecture (although sadly it is of the type you see a lot of in more civilised countries like the Netherlands).

I must admit there was some bad vandalism and a few hard Mums and rough kids about, but the only thing that puts me off is the area - don't like boring Swiss Cottage/North London and it's very trafficky round there.

But the internal spaces look fab! Be very curious to have a nose around. Can I ask how much a flat there goes for? I assumed they were still all council-owned. 

The reason Camden has a few amazing council blocks - like Brunswick and Aelxandra Road is apparently they had an enlightened architecture dept in the late 60s early 70s.

It's not really looked after that well, though, is it. They knocked down a block for the disabled and there seemed to be a unused/derelect community hall or something. Plus the graffitti and weeds.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

gaijinboy lived on the edge of that estate in an ex-council flat on Boundary Road when I met him - I always wondered what it was like inside - having seen the pictures now I wish I'd gone in to look!


----------



## Reno (Apr 5, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Wow, a thread right up my street - or pedestrianised walkway, as is the case. I went up to this estate last year after seeing photos in the book "England - Postwar listed architecture" and it is an absolutley unique and wonderful piece of architecture (although sadly it is of the type you see a lot of in more civilised countries like the Netherlands).
> 
> I must admit there was some bad vandalism and a few hard Mums and rough kids about, but the only thing that puts me off is the area - don't like boring Swiss Cottage/North London and it's very trafficky round there.
> 
> ...



True Swiss Cottage wouldn't have been my top choice, but then again it's reasonably central, transport links are great. There are a few rough looking people living there, but nobody too scary. One of the reason I wanted to get out of my last place was because I lived next to a crack house, so I'm not easily scared.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good for you for going for it. My other pipe dream, as a modern architecture buff, is Balfron Tower in Poplar. Amazing concrete, amazing views, bit delapidated, not too rough, some OK shops, but a bit back end of beyond - at mouth of Blackwall Tunnel, with all the olde-worlde charm of the Canary Wharf complex on your doorstep. Well, not even on your doorstep - a long walk over lots of motorways.

Saw the great steps and community entrances at Alexandra Road, really nice thinking behind the design. I bet the architects did a mix of two/three/four bed flats too, unlike modern rapacious property speculators who don't want a mix, or kids, or the elderly, just a bunch of yuppies in two bed rabbit hutches. Agree with the mock-Tudorisation tendencies of some residents - they do the same at Thamesmead. "Hmmm....cutting edge modernist architecture? I'll put some fake mullions on the windows and ram a satelitte dish on the front".

What do you reckon a family-sized flat would go for?


----------



## Reno (Apr 5, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> What do you reckon a family-sized flat would go for?



The two bedrooms go for 200.000 or something like it:

http://www.findaproperty.com/area.aspx?areaid=0204&opt=prop&salerent=0&bedrooms=2&abeds=1&type2=1

There are larger flats as well, but I haven't seen any of those for sale.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2006)

Ooh I used to have a mate that lived in Balfron Tower. Got to be cheap I reckon - location's not brilliant, But fab flats and an amazing building.

Oh - and the Brunswick Centre's bloody marvellous inside - it's like a concrete cathedral


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, the flats themsevles in Balfron are really generous, light-filled spaces. Maisonettes, too, with double height entrance halls. 

Course not looked after at all by Tower Hamlets council. Really heart-breakingly, you can find a derelict kiddies' playground at the base of Balfron, all lovingly sculpted in concrete. (Ok, probably not much fun to fall over on). Anyone know anything about Robin Hood Gardens, an equally brutalist estate in Poplar?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I've registered with all those spivvy estate agents now (one actually confessed he quite liked the architecture himself!) and there's one 2-bed going at £230 (!) and possibly one three bed at £240. Looking forward to a having a tour, at any rate.


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Well, I've registered with all those spivvy estate agents now (one actually confessed he quite liked the architecture himself!) and there's one 2-bed going at £230 (!) and possibly one three bed at £240. Looking forward to a having a tour, at any rate.



My estate agent had the Rowley Way flat listed as being Art Deco and had no idea that it is a listed building and considered to be of architectural merit.   

Are you looking around Balfron Tower or Rowley Way ? Let me know if you need any information about Rowley Way, I did quite a bit of research before I bought my flat.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm looking around a 3-bed Rowley Way flat/house on Monday, 6pm. Apparently it's been squatted and is a real mess, so they want £200k and it'll need £20k to refurbish. Or something. You can never trust what estate agents tell you. Will Google for some photos of estate as it was when it was finished. 

Know anything about Camden council's plans for any major building works, or what typical length leases are, or how much council tax is?


----------



## Reno (Apr 6, 2006)

Sent you a message with all the information. Hope it is of some help.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 6, 2006)

Got it. Cheers.


----------



## farnaz (Jun 19, 2006)

*farnaz*




			
				Reno said:
			
		

> My estate agent had the Rowley Way flat listed as being Art Deco and had no idea that it is a listed building and considered to be of architectural merit.
> 
> Are you looking around Balfron Tower or Rowley Way ? Let me know if you need any information about Rowley Way, I did quite a bit of research before I bought my flat.


 Hey
I'm going to visit a tree bedroom flat in Rowley way to buy. and I realy need your advice. I have a 4 years old son and I'm concidering to find a good place to raise him as well. Is Rowly way a good area for a child? 
many thanks


----------



## Reno (Jun 20, 2006)

..


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jun 22, 2006)

Looked best street in London for a child to me - pedestrianised and watched over play space - but I'll leave Reno to answer, he lives there.


----------



## Reno (Jun 22, 2006)

As council estates go this is better than most in this area. The fact that it is pedestrianised and parents can overlook the whole of Rowley Way from their balconies is a plus. There is a sense of community here and most of the residents know each other. During the afternoon and on weekends there are always lots of kids playing and people stopping for a chat. Many of the tenants have raised families here who now have their own flats on the estate. The care takers also do a good job in keeping the estate clean and reasonably well maintained. 

On the other hand it is a council estate with some of the problems that come with it. Not all the tenants are model citizens and there are a few bad apples on the estate who litter and vandalise. There is a problem with teenage gangs in the area. They don't hang around in the estate that often, but when they do they can be noisy and intimidating. On the other hand because of the lay out of the estate they are easily visible, there is CCTV and there are several alternative routes if one wants to avoid them.

As I'm single and my priorities and responsibilities are different, I can't really give an answer if this is a great place to raise kids. I love my flat and the architecture of the estate, but there is room for improvement here.


----------



## Reno (Sep 16, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> We want pics



Linking from the Open House Weekend thread, here are some pics of my flat. The living room is mostly done now, but my kitchen is still as grotty as when I moved in as I'm currently broke.

(editor: pics removed by request)


----------



## Leica (Sep 16, 2006)

It's very pretty


----------



## HackneyE9 (Sep 17, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## LaSimo (Oct 24, 2006)

to Reno, you place looks amazing, thank God is not in East London otherwise I would be obsessed with living there. I got to this site (I must be so boring, I never found it before) by looking for places for sale in Park Hill, Sheffiled. Has anyone actually been in the flats?


----------



## zenie (Oct 24, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Linking from the Open House Weekend thread, here are some pics of my flat. The living room is mostly done now, but my kitchen is still as grotty as when I moved in as I'm currently broke.



Just seen these now - it looks lovely!

When I coming for tea then?


----------



## pollyb (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello Rowley Way supporters! My boyfriend and I are currently in the process of buying a flat on the estate. We have been looking at flats for the last three months and have concentrated mainly on Victorian conversions due to their aesthetics and high ceilings. We visited Rowley Way  mainly out of interest having seen it feature in the recent ‘Prime Suspect’. Both my boyfriend and I were, to our surprise, totally bowled over by the flat and its surrounds. We loved the design which seems to us to include all the key elements of city living: flooded with light, lots of space, privacy as well as sociable contact and functional. 
I know many of you have written lots of positive things about the estate but I'd be really interested to hear of the problems people have had with getting a mortgage, whether anyone had a full survey and any other construction/heating/renovation issues anyone's had. 
By the way Reno your flat looks fab and its really interesting to see what must be the original kitchen as ours has been replaced. Also very much like your Alan Davie poster very good match for the period of property!!

Thanks!


----------



## Reno (Nov 6, 2006)

Polly, I've sent you a private message. I hope it is of some help and good luck. 

Btw, much of the current Anthony Minghella film Breaking and Entering was shot on the estate this summer. In the film Juliette Binoche lives on the estate  but from what I've heard it's yet again being represented as some crime ridden hell hole . 

Minghella actually said in an interview that the estate looked much to nice when they got here and that they had to dirty it up.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 20, 2006)

LaSimo said:
			
		

> I got to this site (I must be so boring, I never found it before) by looking for places for sale in Park Hill, Sheffiled. Has anyone actually been in the flats?



No, but as a large number are derelict/empty you'd probably be able to get your hands on one by asking the council nicely.  Urban Splash are thinking of spending a few billions on turning it all posh but that probably won't happen for quite a while . . .


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 29, 2006)

Only just seen this  

My ex's auntie lived on the estate - was always really impressed at how much space they had - it was a maisonette - all upside down with kitchen/dinig area, bedrooms and bathrooms on the ground floor and then a big openplan living area upstairs


----------



## Dee1 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Rowley*




			
				sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> No, but as a large number are derelict/empty you'd probably be able to get your hands on one by asking the council nicely.  Urban Splash are thinking of spending a few billions on turning it all posh but that probably won't happen for quite a while . . .




Hey! I know someone who has a flat in Rowley.........in fact they are looking to sell if anyone is interested!

What's this about Urban Splash 'thinking' of spending money on doing the estate up? -where did you get this information from? Sounds extremely interesting -might get a place there myself!!!


----------



## Reno (Nov 30, 2006)

Dee1 said:
			
		

> What's this about Urban Splash 'thinking' of spending money on doing the estate up? -where did you get this information from? Sounds extremely interesting -might get a place there myself!!!



He was talking about the Park Hill Estate in Sheffield.


----------



## Dee1 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Rowley*




			
				Reno said:
			
		

> He was talking about the Park Hill Estate in Sheffield.



I see that now -silly me!!! Skip reading again! Thought it sounded too good to be true.


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2006)

Dee1 said:
			
		

> I see that now -silly me!!! Skip reading again! Thought it sounded too good to be true.



Get's confusing as previous quotes don't show up when quoting.   

Rowley Way is being done up, but it goes step by step as there never is the money there to do it all at once.


----------



## Rie (Jan 15, 2007)

Dee1 said:
			
		

> Hey! I know someone who has a flat in Rowley.........in fact they are looking to sell if anyone is interested!
> 
> What's this about Urban Splash 'thinking' of spending money on doing the estate up? -where did you get this information from? Sounds extremely interesting -might get a place there myself!!!




I'm looking to buy on Rowley too! Going back to 2nd view 2 flats this saturday. Both need a lot of work on the naff interior, but I'm inspired by the architecture. Dreaming of a Le Corbusier sofa...

According to the estate management, money is tight and there are no plans for anything beyond basic and necessary repairs. The concrete is due for cleaning in the next 5 years but they seemed to think they were unlikely to get funding.

Dee1 - is your friend still looking to sell too?

Reno - your place looks fab! A friend of mine found this forum when I emailed him the property details. Pleased I'm not the only one who likes brutalist concrete buildings....


----------



## Reno (Jan 17, 2007)

Rie said:
			
		

> I'm looking to buy on Rowley too! Going back to 2nd view 2 flats this saturday. Both need a lot of work on the naff interior, but I'm inspired by the architecture. Dreaming of a Le Corbusier sofa...
> 
> According to the estate management, money is tight and there are no plans for anything beyond basic and necessary repairs. The concrete is due for cleaning in the next 5 years but they seemed to think they were unlikely to get funding.
> 
> ...



  Best of luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## Reno (Jan 17, 2007)

Rie said:
			
		

> I'm looking to buy on Rowley too! Going back to 2nd view 2 flats this saturday. Both need a lot of work on the naff interior, but I'm inspired by the architecture. Dreaming of a Le Corbusier sofa...
> 
> According to the estate management, money is tight and there are no plans for anything beyond basic and necessary repairs. The concrete is due for cleaning in the next 5 years but they seemed to think they were unlikely to get funding.
> 
> ...



Best of luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## Rie (Feb 13, 2007)

few weeks on.... I've had an offer accepted on Rowley Way apartment, the purchase is progressing very slowly. However if all goes according to plan I hope to exchange before easter. 

For anyone who needs to know, after a lot of research I found only 2 mainstream lenders who will lend on the estate. HSBC and Abbey. Aliance and Leicester will on the lower rise block (they'll go up to 5 floors on concrete). I also think Chelsea and Westminster will consider, so long as you borrow a low income multiple.

I've numerous friends who are architects, and all asure me there is no structural reason for the banks to avoid concrete buildings. Their concern is apparently purely about re-sale value, therfore reflects the taste of middle England. Perhaps this is changing over time.... Brunswick Square etc.

Also had the chance to view one of the 7th floor apartments in the south facing block. What a view!! and access to the roof. Fantastic layout. Unfortunately outside of my budget at around 250k.


----------



## thirdkind (Apr 3, 2007)

*Rowley Way*

I looked around a flat in Rowley Way this weekend and have totally fallen in love with the place!

However, we're having big troubles finding a mortgage company that will lend us the cash - if anyone has any helpful tips i'd very much appreciate it!

I'm just about to phone up Rie's recommendations of HSBC, Abbey, and Alliance and Leicester so fingers crossed....


----------



## Rie (Apr 3, 2007)

*don't use Abbey!!*

I obtained an agreement in principle with Abbey only to have them turn down lending based on the survey. I made them aware from the outset that block is 75% local, 25% ex, 500 flats, 7 stories, concrete, grade 2 listed.... The adviser told me none of this would be an issue. Survey noted "not suitable for lending", due to building being "high density" and "likelyhood of higher than average service charge". It cost me a grand to find that out! Lesson learnt - the adviser is just a sales person, it's skant risk to them to go to survey as you lose, you pay. Also make sure you send the adviser an email/letter stating the building's charactersistics before obtaining the agreement in principle. That way you at least have some leverage if they reject the loan.

HSBC may still be worth a try. You could also try calling a local surveyor, they're able to look up on their system as to which lenders have agreed mortgages on the estate. The one I spoke with gave me a few, but they all had very high interest rates.

If you search on the camden website you can get a number for the Alexandre Estate manager. In turn they can give you a number for the buildings and maintanence manager. I spoke with him and he said no major works were planned as they don't have the funds. The blaconies and roof were repaired in 2005 due to prior issues with leaks. The concrete is due to be cleaned but it sounds like they don't have the funds. Someone recommended to me to get a heating expert in, as the heated walls are unusual and if original will likely need to be re-vamped in coming years. 

Good luck, and if you find a lender i'd be interested to know too! The agents I spoke with who'd sold properties, eventually sold them to cash buyers.


----------



## potent (May 23, 2007)

*Inspring Thread on Rowley Way*

Hi everyone,

Firstly a thank you to Reno for keeping this thread about Rowley Way (Alexandra Road Housing). I came across this randomly through google and I wish Id found it ages ago! Its really nice to read the different experiences people have had and how like me they have felt inspired by the Architecture of Rowley Way.

My wife and I moved into a 1 bedroom flat on Rowley Way a,most 2 years ago and have always found the architecture inspiring. As soon as I saw the building I fell in love with it and like others on this board have said it's a rare example of its kind (in the UK). Recently we had a baby son who is now 3 months and to be honest we don't find it cramped in any way. As anyone who has seen the one bedroom layout will know, there is a large sliding door that can be used to partition the living room area and the bedroom area. After a while of living here we stopped using this and leave it open constantly, this creates a very nice open flow between the areas in the flat. In fact you can walk around the flat in a circular fashion, which greatly impresses my nieces and nephews when they visit. The open plan nature of the property also reminded me of the house I grew up in in New Zealand.

The outdoor balcony spaces are fantastic and give the flat a feeling of light and depth, something very unique to a London flat. Its quite a mixed bag of people living hear its friendly enough and plenty safe at night time to come home late.

Just tried to upload a view form living room but didnt seem to work so ill try again next time I log on.

Speak soon.


----------



## Reno (May 23, 2007)

I haven't caught up with this thread for a while but good to see that people are buying on the estate because they genuinely care about the place instead of just trying to make a buck from the buy-to-let market.

Lenders are very short sighted that they have one rule for all concrete ex-local authority flats. Rowley Way flats that come on the market don't stay there for long unless they are overpriced and leasholders haven't made drastic changes to the flats. I wished building societies in the UK would employ staff who know a little bit about architecture and who would be a bit more flexible. This kind of archtecture may not be anybody's cup of tea but people like me who love it, do so passionately. This is one of the best examples of modernist residential 60's/70's architecture in Britain, but unlike the now fashionable Bloomsbury Centre and Trellick Tower, flats here are still reasonably afforadable by London standarts.

Best of luck to anybody who is in the process of buying there and I hope I'll bump into you on the red brick road one day.


----------



## doddles (May 13, 2009)

In the hope that some of  you are still posting on the forums, I thought I'd ask if anyone has any new thoughts about Rowley Way? My GF and I are considering getting a place in the area (for ourselves, not for renting or investment), and the architecture/layout looks fantastic. So - any downsides to living there that have become apparent in the last few years? Anything we should pay attention to or check out? We're new to the flat-buying thing and relatively new to the UK, so it's all a bit daunting.


----------



## mahdi (May 29, 2009)

*one bed in rowley way*

hi all i have a one bed on 6 floor with big balconi ,at the moment i am doing rifebishemnt on it new kitchen and new floor ,very keen to sale if intrested please let me know 

br 




Reno said:


> Does anybody live or know someone who lives on the Alexandra Road Estate in Rowley Way, Kilburn ?
> 
> http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings/Alexandra_Road_Housing.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (May 29, 2009)

um, 3 years late, mate!


----------



## LauraVdb (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi everybody, 

I know my reply comes quit late, but I found this thread via Google. I have always been incredibly fascinated by the Alexandra Road Estates architecture. Me and my boyfriend are looking for a new place in London for after the summer, and it would be my absolute dream living in a place like that. 

So my question now is, as we are still quit young and can't afford buying yet, is their also rent possibilities?

Hopefully theirs still some people reading this! Thanks on advance!
(and btw, Reno, I am incredibly jealous of your place! Well done)

Laura


----------



## cawlam (Jan 13, 2014)

hi all,

does anyone have a place they're considering letting go of in the estate? my partner and i are fanatical about the buildings and want to purchase a flat in one.

also, has anyone been able to secure a mortgage on one of these flats recently/ever?

much thanks!


----------



## Reno (Jan 19, 2014)

cawlam said:


> hi all,
> 
> does anyone have a place they're considering letting go of in the estate? my partner and i are fanatical about the buildings and want to purchase a flat in one.
> 
> ...


It's currently difficult to get a mortgage and leaseholders on the estate are hoping that things will pick up again in the future. There always are flats for sale on the estate, but at the moment they tend to go to cash buyers. I bought my flat 7 years ago and still got a mortgage then, so hopefully things will change again.


----------



## Caireen (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, we have recently tried to buy a house on the estate and were disappointed to have it snatched by an investor. If anyone is interested in selling their flat please do drop me a line! Thank you.


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2015)

The BBC are doing a programme for Rip Off Britain about how lenders won't loan on ex-council flats like The Alexandra Rd Estate/Rowley Way because they claim that these flats aren't marketable. This is of course total nonsense as the enquiries on just this thread show. For anybody who wasn't able to get a mortgage and who would be interested in participate in the programme (and meet Gloria Hunninford !), then drop me a PM or an email if I gave you my email address.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2015)

I think take up of RTB is generally lower on Estates than for Street Properties (I'll state an interest here - I work for a local authority and I'm against RTB) . I think the issue at Rowley way and another Camden estate of similar vintage (Maiden Lane) is the concrete construction? Lenders are reluctant to fund mortgages on concrete flats? I don't think it is an issue of marketing, both are fairly central (in Zone 2)

There is the issue of 'living on an estate' which also puts people off - and there are tensions that do occur between leaseholders and tenants.


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I think take up of RTB is generally lower on Estates than for Street Properties (I'll state an interest here - I work for a local authority and I'm against RTB) . I think the issue at Rowley way and another Camden estate of similar vintage (Maiden Lane) is the concrete construction? Lenders are reluctant to fund mortgages on concrete flats? I don't think it is an issue of marketing, both are fairly central (in Zone 2)
> 
> There is the issue of 'living on an estate' which also puts people off - and there are tensions that do occur between leaseholders and tenants.



We have a recent survey to prove that the concrete is fine. It was poured on site and is high quality. The problem is usually with prefab concrete brought to a site. I've never been aware of tensions between council tenants and leaseholders. We have a strong TRA where we support each other and leaseholders and tenants are generally on the same page. There is a strong sense of community here.

If anything it is lenders refusing to lend who are creating a problem on the estate. Our flats are popular enough that leaseholders can sell to cash buyers (which disproves the claim that our flats are unmarketable). Unfortunately many of them are buy-to-let investors who move in short term tenants who often have little stake in the community or the building. We'd rather have people who want to live here because they like the architecture and the sense of community. Because of this thread I've gotten lots of enquiries from people who want to live here, so many are not put off by living on a council estate.

I've heard all the theoretical reasons for why lenders won't lend here and they are not backed up by any facts. They just apply very rough and ignorant criteria across the board. That's why Gloria Hunninford is on the case !


----------



## Belushi (Mar 6, 2015)

Good to see you back around these parts Reno


----------



## Reno (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks, call it a guest appearance.


----------



## qishan (May 20, 2015)

Reno said:


> Thanks, call it a guest appearance.


Hi, Reno,

Good to see you still liking the flat and the community after this many years. 
I am considering buying one of the flat in the estate from a friend, it has reception at 1st floor, then 2 bedrooms at ground level connecting to the garden, I don't know if yours is a ground level flat, or maybe someone else can suggest, I am a bit concerned about bedrooms on Ground/Lower Ground Level, is it quite cold? would damp be a problem? Also you mentioned there are cockroach, I also heard there were rats, would it be more problematic if it is a ground floor flat? I mean I am an architect myself and there is no doubt I give very high credit to the architecture and sense of community etc, but buying property is different, I want to know all the practical issues to know what I am dealing with. 

And if you know any plan for major works in near future, please let me know

Also anyone have any news on mortgage lenders?

Thanks!


----------



## Bethanie dee (Jun 30, 2015)

Reno said:


> *Alexandra Road Housing/Rowley Way NW8*
> 
> Does anybody live or know someone who lives on the Alexandra Road Estate in Rowley Way, Kilburn ?
> 
> ...


I grew up on this estate my aunt lived there it's amazing. The community is different to what you would expect. The houses/flats are lovely well our one was. 
 Where it is situated it is great. I was a child and this was recently (I'm 13) but it's great for families. We lived in 37b but recently my aunt passed (medical condition throughout life) and they moved. 
 I grew up here and may I say it was great!


----------



## Bethanie dee (Jun 30, 2015)

farnaz said:


> *farnaz*
> 
> 
> Hey
> ...


Great


----------



## Bethanie dee (Jun 30, 2015)

qishan said:


> Hi, Reno,
> 
> Good to see you still liking the flat and the community after this many years.
> I am considering buying one of the flat in the estate from a friend, it has reception at 1st floor, then 2 bedrooms at ground level connecting to the garden, I don't know if yours is a ground level flat, or maybe someone else can suggest, I am a bit concerned about bedrooms on Ground/Lower Ground Level, is it quite cold? would damp be a problem? Also you mentioned there are cockroach, I also heard there were rats, would it be more problematic if it is a ground floor flat? I mean I am an architect myself and there is no doubt I give very high credit to the architecture and sense of community etc, but buying property is different, I want to know all the practical issues to know what I am dealing with.
> ...


Ours was ground level and it's not cold the only thing is the trains can be a pain.


----------



## Bethanie dee (Jun 30, 2015)

qishan said:


> Hi, Reno,
> 
> Good to see you still liking the flat and the community after this many years.
> I am considering buying one of the flat in the estate from a friend, it has reception at 1st floor, then 2 bedrooms at ground level connecting to the garden, I don't know if yours is a ground level flat, or maybe someone else can suggest, I am a bit concerned about bedrooms on Ground/Lower Ground Level, is it quite cold? would damp be a problem? Also you mentioned there are cockroach, I also heard there were rats, would it be more problematic if it is a ground floor flat? I mean I am an architect myself and there is no doubt I give very high credit to the architecture and sense of community etc, but buying property is different, I want to know all the practical issues to know what I am dealing with.
> ...


Also around December we moved so ours should be up I think. 37b great family home and perfect condition.


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2015)

qishan said:


> Hi, Reno,
> 
> Good to see you still liking the flat and the community after this many years.
> I am considering buying one of the flat in the estate from a friend, it has reception at 1st floor, then 2 bedrooms at ground level connecting to the garden, I don't know if yours is a ground level flat, or maybe someone else can suggest, I am a bit concerned about bedrooms on Ground/Lower Ground Level, is it quite cold? would damp be a problem? Also you mentioned there are cockroach, I also heard there were rats, would it be more problematic if it is a ground floor flat? I mean I am an architect myself and there is no doubt I give very high credit to the architecture and sense of community etc, but buying property is different, I want to know all the practical issues to know what I am dealing with.
> ...


Hi Quishan,

Sorry, I'm not on here much anymore, hence the late reply. I live in a second floor one bedroom flat. I don't have a problem with cockroaches, but I get ant infestations every so often. Ant traps generally take care of those.  I haven't seen rats, but I've had mice but not since I got a cat. Some flats get water leaks from above. It's the councils responsibility to fix those, but I've never heard of problems with damp. Thanks to the central heating system in the walls the flats are never cold, of anything they often are too warm as we have no control over the heating.

No news on the mortgage front, I'm afraid.


----------



## Emmanuel Tib (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello,

I am also keen to buy a place in the estate and would like to ask a few questions to those who have lived or live there.

(1) Is there some external storage space, for instance underground in the parking? I have the impression that the flats don't have so much storage space for luggage, boxes, etc...

(2) For the flats on the train track side, do you hear the trains a lot? How often do they pass by and what time do they start and end every day?

(3) Still about the trains, do you hear them if you are on the other side of the estate?

(4) If anyone is thinking about selling, please let me know. I am looking for 2- or 3-bedroom flats!

Many thanks for your help!

Emmanuel


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2018)

Sad to hear that Neave Brown, the architect of this fine development, had died. 

Tributes paid to architecture ‘giant’ Neave Brown


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2018)

Just an update because people still contact me about buying a flat on the estate and mortgages, as this thread keeps showing up on searches for the estate.

I sold my flat on Rowley Way in late 2016 to move to Berlin. Last I’ve heard, you still can’t get a mortgage on a flat on the estate and there is no way around it. Lenders regard the flats as impossible to market and yet there is lots of demand when flats there go on the market. I had no problems selling mine to a cash buyer. 

Otherwise I can’t help much anymore. I’m still in touch with a couple of people who live there but I’m going to keep less and less up to date with what’s going on. I’m not the best person to ask because my life is somewhere else now.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 19, 2018)

Reno said:


> Just an update because people still contact me about buying a flat on the estate and mortgages, etc.
> 
> I sold my flat on Rowley Way in late 2016 to move to Berlin. Last I’ve heard, you still can’t get a mortgage on a flat on the estate and there is no way around it. Lenders regard the flats as impossible to market and yet there is lots of demand when flats there go on the market. I had no problems selling mine to a cash buyer.
> 
> Otherwise I can’t help much anymore. I’m still in touch with a couple of people who live there but I’m going to keep less and less up to date. I’m not the best person to ask because my life is somewhere else now.


Miss seeing your posts in the film forum


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Miss seeing your posts in the film forum


Thanks TruXta, I‘ve decided to stay away from forums and social media as much as possible. I still occasionally lurk here, maybe I’ll return one day.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 19, 2018)

Reno said:


> Thanks TruXta, I‘ve decided to stay away from forums and social media as much as possible. I still occasionally lurk here, maybe I’ll return one day.


 hope you're enjoying your new life.


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2018)

TruXta said:


> hope you're enjoying your new life.



I am, Berlin is treating me well !


----------

